# 101 Things that ANNOY you



## Blaze tail (Feb 23, 2010)

i wanna start a 101 that annoy you. ill start, things that anooy me are... trolls (of course) next


----------



## Leon (Feb 23, 2010)

Going to bed every night alone and waking up alone..


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 23, 2010)

People pissing on the goddamn toilet seat. For the love of god if you are incapable of aiming your manhood you should just fucking sit down.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 23, 2010)

Insecure fucktards.


----------



## Blaze tail (Feb 23, 2010)

wow i didnt know people respond so quickly XD


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Feb 23, 2010)

guitarists that scoop their mids and wonder why they cant hear themselves.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 23, 2010)

Blaze tail said:


> wow i didnt know people respond so quickly XD



We are very angry and spiteful people. 

Also, sunshine pisses me off. -.-


----------



## Hyenaworks (Feb 23, 2010)

Those 40-question surveys they give you when you fill out job applications online.

"You have major regrets in your life.

+Strongly Disagree
+Disagree
+Agree
+Strongly Agree"

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF~


----------



## Smelge (Feb 23, 2010)

OP.


----------



## Beastcub (Feb 23, 2010)

loosing your only sewing needle in a box of over 100 open safty pins

FFFFFFFFF!

took me forever to dig it out >_<


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Feb 23, 2010)

Telemarketers, even changing your phone number to a private un-listed number cant stop them.


----------



## ToeClaws (Feb 23, 2010)

Beastcub said:


> loosing your only sewing needle in a box of over 100 open safty pins
> 
> FFFFFFFFF!
> 
> took me forever to dig it out >_<



:shock: Wow... good one.

I'm annoyed by people in the front of the advanced left turning lane who fail to see the light turn green and sit there for several seconds... in their own little reality.  Grrr.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 23, 2010)

The 101 things that annoy me are two general headlines - People with no grammar and people with no grammar that ask to be trolled.


----------



## Beastcub (Feb 23, 2010)

having some one in your house eat/drink last bit of something you were saving for yourself

i want my effing sunday cone back bitch DX<

oh or worse yet having the cat jump up on the counter and eat your food while you left the room for a minute. nothing like walking into the kitchen to find your hamburger on the ground and half gone.


----------



## ToeClaws (Feb 23, 2010)

US politics.


----------



## Wulfe (Feb 23, 2010)

People who refuse to walk in the hallways at school, then yell at me for stepping on their shoes xD


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 23, 2010)

People who congregate in front of DOORS to socialize.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 23, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Freshmen


I fixed that for you

Feeling like you're going to sneeze and not sneezing :[


----------



## Rytes (Feb 23, 2010)

People who come up to you to only complain about shit you don't care about... And you stand there wondering "what the fuck did you want me to do about it?"


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 23, 2010)

Guys on the internet that claim to be chicks.


----------



## ToeClaws (Feb 23, 2010)

When people in IMs message you instantly, then run out of things to ask/say 1 minute into your being on-line... other than the odd *poke* or "you OK?" when you're equally silent in response.  (this is why I don't IM anymore)


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 23, 2010)

OH.

Your face.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 23, 2010)

You.  Stop making so many threads.


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 23, 2010)

Black people who ask for reparations for slavery. Seriously, fuck off. 
Also when people say it's hard being *insert race, gender, or religion here*. It's hard for everyone. D:<


----------



## Rytes (Feb 23, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Black people who ask for reparations for slavery. Seriously, fuck off.
> Also when people say it's hard being *insert race, gender, or religion here*. It's hard for everyone. D:<



teehee, white people say the darnest things


----------



## Kanin (Feb 23, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Guys on the internet that claim to be chicks.



Chicks on the internet that claim to be guys. :I


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 23, 2010)

When people steal my sandvich.


----------



## Rytes (Feb 23, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> When people steal my sandvich.



Have people really been stealing your sandwich? You gotta lay down some boundaries and buy a gun


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 23, 2010)

Rytes said:


> Have people really been stealing your sandwich? You gotta lay down some boundaries and buy a gun


They always do it when I'm not looking & I never catch them D:


----------



## Night_Sky1996 (Feb 23, 2010)

Humans. I'm not a human. Humans don't know shit about furries.


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 23, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Telemarketers, even changing your phone number to a private un-listed number cant stop them.



https://www.donotcall.gov/

(if you are in the U.S.)


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 23, 2010)

Night_Sky1996 said:


> Humans. I'm not a human. Humans don't know shit about furries.



Yeh dose hyoomahns! deys not no nufin abowt us furries! :V

I just remembered something else I hate. People who talk like Night_Sky1996.

btw I looked at your sig, and.....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vf3Ji-9tiJo


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 23, 2010)

I hate it when restaurant employees sing happy birthday, they can't sing & it ruins your birthday.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 23, 2010)

Pigeons.



Night_Sky1996 said:


> Humans. I'm not a human. Humans don't know shit about furries.


Sir, you got your mentallity fucked up.
If you can post, you are a human physically.
If you can post, you are a human mentally because an animal can't post.
Well it all matters what you believe you are.
Either way you sound like a madman.


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 23, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Pigeons.


Ugly sky rats.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 23, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Ugly sky rats.


TASTY ugly sky rats :3


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 23, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> TASTY ugly sky rats :3


Silly w/e you wanna be called, pigeons are for rednecks.

Rednecks annoy me :3


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 23, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Silly w/e you wanna be called, pigeons are for rednecks.
> 
> Rednecks annoy me :3


lolwut? Pigeon is a popular French dish.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 23, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Ugly sky rats.


Every day I wake up with the pigeons on my roof making love and moaning like they were inserting an unexistant penis into prohole.
I want to shoot them.
At least send a missile or artilliry on them.
Or anus.


----------



## Aden (Feb 23, 2010)

Blaze tail said:


> i wanna start a 101 that annoy you. ill start, things that anooy me are... trolls (of course) next



People that whine about "those mean trolls"


----------



## Tycho (Feb 23, 2010)

Blaze tail said:


> i wanna start a 101 that annoy you. ill start, things that anooy me are... trolls (of course) next



1. you
2. this thread
3. you
4. this thread
5. you
6. this thread
7. you
8. this thread
9. you
10. this thread
11. you
12. this thread
13. you
14. this thread
15. you
16. this thread
17. you
18. this thread
19. you
20. this thread
21. you
22. this thread
23. you
24. this thread
25. you
26. this thread
27. you
28. this thread
29. you
30. this thread
31. you
32. this thread
33. you
34. this thread
35. you
36. this thread
37. you
38. this thread
39. you
40. this thread
41. you
42. this thread
43. you
44. this thread
45. you
46. this thread
47. you
48. this thread
49. you
50. this thread
51. you
52. this thread
53. you
54. this thread
55. you
56. this thread
57. you
58. this thread
59. you
60. this thread
61. you
62. this thread
63. you
64. this thread
65. you
66. this thread
67. you
68. this thread
69. you
70. this thread
71. you
72. this thread
73. you
74. this thread
75. you
76. this thread
77. you
78. this thread
79. you
80. this thread
81. you
82. this thread
83. you
84. this thread
85. you
86. this thread
87. you
88. this thread
89. you
90. this thread
91. you
92. this thread
93. you
94. this thread
95. you
96. this thread
97. you
98. this thread
99. you
100. this thread
101. Republicans


----------



## YokoWolf (Feb 23, 2010)

Individuals who lack basic manners and common sense and a 30 year old roommate who acts like a kid and has hygiene issues.


----------



## Hir (Feb 23, 2010)

Blaze tail said:


> i wanna start a 101 that annoy you. ill start, things that anooy me are... trolls (of course) next


You can definitely tell this guy joined in Feb 2010.

Also, iPods annoy me.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 23, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> You can definitely tell this guy joined in Feb 2010.
> 
> Also, iPods annoy me.



Just another dime a dozen "HAI GUISE I'M A NEWFAG CAN YOU TELL?" thread.


----------



## Hir (Feb 23, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Just another dime a dozen "HAI GUISE I'M A NEWFAG CAN YOU TELL?" thread.


Just wait, soon we'll have a thread about a made up word in Family Guy!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 23, 2010)

Tycho said:


> 1. you
> 2. this thread
> 3. you
> 4. this thread
> ...


fixed


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 23, 2010)

cramps


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 23, 2010)

catilda lily said:


> cramps


Preggers


----------



## Kanin (Feb 23, 2010)

People that don't bath. :I


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 23, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> People that don't bath. :I


Fat people that don't bath and instead eat pizza and search for porn on youtube while getting to see goatse, the game and rickroll.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 23, 2010)

deer eating your garden


----------



## Tycho (Feb 23, 2010)

catilda lily said:


> deer eating your garden



There are repellents you can use for that, you know.


----------



## Dass (Feb 23, 2010)

Tories' weak at best attempts to justify proroguing parliament. They need to get work done, so they're trying to get work done by refusing to do work? THAT'S BRILLIANT! Except it doesn't work.

Maybe just tories who can't accept that less than a third of Canadians support their precious party. Right, the polls are rigged to show that the Tories would have a minority while right now they have a HUGE... minority.

Maybe just tories.


----------



## Wreth (Feb 23, 2010)

People thinking infinite economic and population growth will work on a finite planet.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 23, 2010)

Tycho said:


> There are repellents you can use for that, you know.


 but i don't want to use anything on it because it might hurt my cats


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 23, 2010)

people who cross 4 or more lanes of traffic during rush hour when there is a crosswalk 10 feet ahead of them


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 23, 2010)

The disturbing fact that the subhuman filth that comprises WBC has not been executed as terrorists.


----------



## Leon (Feb 23, 2010)

Obama.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 23, 2010)

leon said:


> Obama.



Yes, 

And gossip whores...


----------



## Leon (Feb 23, 2010)

Liberals.


----------



## Liam (Feb 23, 2010)

Drivers who speed up at the sight of a jaywalker.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 23, 2010)

People who don't know when to shut up.


----------



## Len_5 (Feb 23, 2010)

The word moist......*shudder* its so gross sounding.


----------



## nurematsu (Feb 23, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> People who congregate in front of DOORS to socialize.



^ THIS
it irks me when they do it in the middle of a hallway with little room to walk around them too

EDIT: Oh, and Sarah Palin


----------



## Leon (Feb 23, 2010)

Asshole_85 said:


> Your mom. She annoys me.


 
I guess that makes us even.


----------



## Aden (Feb 23, 2010)

Asshole_85 said:


> Your mom. She annoys me.



Wow metalious you're so edgy and cool and I want to be friends with you now


----------



## Takun (Feb 23, 2010)

Numetal.

9_9


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Feb 23, 2010)

I think I wrote a whole list of this once. 
I made a video about it.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 23, 2010)

Butt-hurt Furries.
Butt-hurt Trekkies.
Butt-hurt Republicans.
Butt-hurt Democrats.
Butt-hurt Otherkin.
Butt-hurt Warsies.
Butt-hurt Christians.
Butt-hurt Atheists.

Actually, to make it simple, just copy-paste "Butt-hurt" about 100 times and add some group / fandom / political affiliation / religion / whatever to the end of it.  That'll do.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Feb 23, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Butt-hurt Furries.
> Butt-hurt Trekkies.
> Butt-hurt Republicans.
> Butt-hurt Democrats.
> ...


 
I need to add Butt-hurt Jews to my list, along with Butt-hurt MOOSHLEMS.


----------



## Len_5 (Feb 23, 2010)

Extremist Christian's "leave room for the holy ghost" yha and leave room for my foot up you ass!


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Feb 23, 2010)

leon said:


> Liberals.



I cant resist...

conservatives.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 23, 2010)

BasementRaptor42 said:


> I cant resist...
> 
> conservatives.



_And so it begins._


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 23, 2010)

Myself, and straight guys who try their hardest to get my attention.


----------



## GoldenJackal (Feb 23, 2010)

Employees who can't do their job without the help of a manager.


----------



## kyle19 (Feb 23, 2010)

Standardized Testing


----------



## Bando (Feb 23, 2010)

SAT1&2, ACT, AP tests

I have a shitload of testing to do this and next year ><


----------



## Ratte (Feb 23, 2010)

+1 standardized testing

woo ACT

i'm gonna fail that fucking test


----------



## Browder (Feb 23, 2010)

Waiting.


----------



## Viva (Feb 23, 2010)

people I don't like who never shut up


----------



## Ratte (Feb 23, 2010)

college mail


----------



## Bernad (Feb 23, 2010)

Being "Randomly" chosen for something...


----------



## Bando (Feb 23, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> people I don't like who never shut up



There's this one idiot irl who will never shut up or stay out of my conversations. I want to do humanity a favor by castrating him and rendering him unable to speak -.-


----------



## Viva (Feb 23, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> There's this one idiot irl who will never shut up or stay out of my conversations. I want to do humanity a favor by castrating him and rendering him unable to speak -.-


 
I have a special ed person in my class, and he's really really nice and stuff, but he's too clingy and he never shuts up when I'm trying to finish my homework in study hall


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 23, 2010)

Takun said:


> Numetal.
> 
> 9_9



But-but numetal is good.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 23, 2010)

oh i almost forgot

people trying to get me back in special ed


----------



## Bando (Feb 23, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> I have a special ed person in my class, and he's really really nice and stuff, but he's too clingy and he never shuts up when I'm trying to finish my homework in study hall



I wish mine was special Ed, at least he would have an excuse for his pitiful stupidity.


----------



## Viva (Feb 23, 2010)

Ratte said:


> oh i almost forgot
> 
> people trying to get me back in special ed


 
you aren't special ed



Bando37 said:


> I wish mine was special Ed, at least he would have an excuse for his pitiful stupidity.


 
We have four special ed students in our class of 23.

inb4 jokes about Vermont


----------



## Ratte (Feb 23, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I wish mine was special Ed, at least he would have an excuse for his pitiful stupidity.



:/ that's pretty harsh...


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 23, 2010)

Needing to sleep. Goddamnit.


----------



## Bando (Feb 23, 2010)

Ratte said:


> oh i almost forgot
> 
> people trying to get me back in special ed



Why would you be in special ed?

Bitchy mom = most annoying


----------



## Ratte (Feb 23, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Why would you be in special ed?
> 
> Bitchy mom = most annoying



EBD/depression/high anxiety/bad shit i've done/violence problems/etc


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 23, 2010)

Obsessive Compulsive behaviors. 

"STFU! I have to step on the tiles in an exact pattern... 

...

Wait...

Fuck... 

Was anyone else counting how many steps I've taken? I forget if it's 28 or 38... shit."


----------



## Bando (Feb 23, 2010)

Ratte said:


> :/ that's pretty harsh...



Harsh, but true. He has negative common sense and apparently can't reason.



Unsilenced said:


> Needing to sleep. Goddamnit.



this, and having to wake up before 7 to barely make it to school on time.


----------



## xXNibiNoNekoXx (Feb 23, 2010)

People who complain about their problems and do nothing about them.


----------



## Nylak (Feb 23, 2010)

Being carded for every fucking thing.

Couldn't even buy cold medicine tonight because I didn't have my ID on me.  JUST BECAUSE I'M TINY DOESN'T MEAN I'M LIKE 12.  >_<


----------



## Leon (Feb 23, 2010)

People who think ratte needs to be put in speacial ed.


----------



## YokoWolf (Feb 23, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Being carded for every fucking thing.


 
This. I like being younger than I am but there is a limit to everything.
Also, neck braces are annoying. Stupid things. Recently had one.


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 24, 2010)

Idiot cheapskates looking for Internet service.  We had one today who couldn't understand why Magic Jack wouldn't work to get dial-up Internet service without the phone company or the expense of a broadband connection.  I also remember the idiot who got Vonage because it was cheaper than the phone company, then wondered why their dial-up service with us wouldn't work through Vonage.

They annoy me because I wind up being the one who has to explain a thousand times in a hundred ways why it can't work.  And I have to do this AFTER it's clear we lost the sale, because they don't want anything better than the cheapest of the cheap.


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Feb 24, 2010)

People who get all butthurt whenever someone rickrolls them.


----------



## Bando (Feb 24, 2010)

BasementRaptor42 said:


> People who get all butthurt whenever someone rickrolls them.



Haha, this reminded me of the video of Deadmau5 rickrolling the audience at his sound check for his Olympics concert last week in Vancouver.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 24, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Being carded for every fucking thing.
> 
> Couldn't even buy cold medicine tonight because I didn't have my ID on me.  JUST BECAUSE I'M TINY DOESN'T MEAN I'M LIKE 12.  >_<


Heh
Heh
Too bad some people are tiny.
If not 12 then what is the +?



leon said:


> People who think ratte needs to be put in speacial ed.


This.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 24, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Obsessive Compulsive behaviors.



why


and keep in mind that i make this post because i want my post count to end in an even number & multiple of 5


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 24, 2010)

"Mainstreaming" *puke* the rest of the class is just stupider for it!


----------



## Ratte (Feb 24, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Harsh, but true. He has negative common sense and apparently can't reason.



because that's how everyone in special education is like, right?


----------



## Jelly (Feb 24, 2010)

One of my coworkers just came to my desk and stood behind me for like 2 minutes, not saying anything, just breathing like a horse.

that fucking all summer long song by kid rock
"hey, im gonna rip off werewolves of london"
that was a great song, though
and this song blows

everytime it comes on the radio i get all excited and then immediately annoyed


----------



## Erewolf (Feb 24, 2010)

this fandom


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 24, 2010)

Yo mama


----------



## Wreth (Feb 24, 2010)

Furries, what a bunch of self rightous freaks.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 24, 2010)

Women that complain about their life like its everyone elses problem.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 24, 2010)

Blaze tail said:


> i wanna start a 101 that annoy you. ill start, things that anooy me are... trolls (of course) next



If trolls annoy you then you are taking them way to seriously.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 24, 2010)

Erewolf said:


> this fandom



You know where the exit is then.


----------



## Viva (Feb 24, 2010)

When my dick suddenly bursts into flames from the hot sex with all the bitches I fuck.  That just drives me batty


----------



## Kanin (Feb 24, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> When my dick suddenly bursts into flames from the hot sex with all the bitches I fuck.  That just drives me batty



The think you should get yourself tested if that's happening. :V


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 24, 2010)

Lol all straight guys want hot chicks, but they're the ones that had sex with everyone & have multiple diseases 

I know this girl whos had sex with 26 guys.... & a couple girls.... & shes 16..... gross >_>


----------



## Viva (Feb 24, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> The think you should get yourself tested if that's happening. :V


 
lol that reminds me of Eddie Murphy's Delirious routine




Foxy_Boy said:


> Lol all straight guys want hot chicks, but they're the ones that had sex with everyone & have multiple diseases
> 
> I know this girl whos had sex with 26 guys.... & a couple girls.... & shes 16..... gross >_>


 
I think she is a whore.  More or less


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 24, 2010)

getting falsly accused of something because they accuser hates your family


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 24, 2010)

Stupid threads created by noobs, Hey, that's just like this one.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 24, 2010)

Mary Sue.

Also, by extension: people who use "but it's sci-fi" or "but it's fantasy" to justify whatever insane bullshit they feel like.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 24, 2010)

Len_5 said:


> The word moist......*shudder* its so gross sounding.



Dead Like Me much?


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 24, 2010)

fat people


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 24, 2010)

This:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZea324XyN4


----------



## VoidBat (Feb 24, 2010)

Muslims.


----------



## Viva (Feb 24, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> fat people



I hope you are referencing the recent events with Scotty1700


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 24, 2010)

VoidBat said:


> Muslims.


Very much.


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 24, 2010)

Giant jawbreakers. They're delicious, but I was overzealous in my licking so my tongue bled.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 24, 2010)

People who practically inhale food.


----------



## Hir (Feb 24, 2010)

Owl City.

Particularly their live shows, which is basically paying to see two blokes play on their MacBooks all night.


----------



## Viva (Feb 24, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Owl City.
> 
> Particularly their live shows, which is basically paying to see two blokes play on their MacBooks all night.


 
Owl City is a him


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 24, 2010)

The guy/woman who created the color beige.

Also, bank lines.


----------



## Leon (Feb 24, 2010)

Being lonely .


----------



## Viva (Feb 24, 2010)

People who talk to me when I'm trying to listen to music


----------



## Bando (Feb 24, 2010)

leon said:


> Being lonely .



Ronery?

Not having a driver's liscence yet.


----------



## Viva (Feb 24, 2010)

leon said:


> Being lonely .


 
I HATE being lonely :c

I have to be talking to someone or otherwise I run out of energy


----------



## Diego117 (Feb 24, 2010)

People that are all up in your face about their sexuality, religion, race, problems, successes, blah, blah, etc. Just get out of my face and leave me the hell alone.

Physics lab. It just ruins my day. 3 hours of pointlessness. 

And overhearing people that are talking about the same exam I just took. They make me second guess myself and worry about my grade until I finally get it back.


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 24, 2010)

Christians.. and other religious folk.

.. but mostly Christians.


----------



## Viva (Feb 24, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> Christians.. and other religious folk.
> 
> .. but mostly Christians.


 
I'm friends with a lot of Christians.  They are nice people.

You can hate the religion itself, though.  It's just not okay


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 24, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> I'm friends with a lot of Christians.  They are nice people.
> 
> You can hate the religion itself, though.  It's just not okay


They may be nice, but ignorant. I just can't take people seriously when they believe in a magical sky daddy.


----------



## Viva (Feb 24, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> They may be nice, but ignorant. I just can't take people seriously when they believe in a magical sky daddy.


 
Religion may be stupid, but it comes a lot closer to answering "why" than science does.  It gives people something to believe in


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 24, 2010)

Colds, or at least cold-like symptoms.



SugarMental said:


> They may be nice, but ignorant. I just can't take people seriously when they believe in a magical sky daddy.



Funny thing is that magic is usually considered devilry and satanic by a number of conservative Christians. :V


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 24, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> Religion may be stupid, but it comes a lot closer to answering "why" than science does.  It gives people something to believe in


Kay.. no.
And I already know it gives them something to believe in. I don't hate faith, or hope.
I just can't take them seriously. Especially because for most of them it just seems like
they're incapable of dealing with things by themselves.. like children.
They rely too much on their sky daddy to show them the way and keep them safe, and give them things.

But meh. I don't feel like arguing about religion. x3
Just saying that it annoys me.


----------



## Viva (Feb 24, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> Kay.. no.
> And I already know it gives them something to believe in. I don't hate faith, or hope.
> I just can't take them seriously. Especially because for most of them it just seems like
> they're incapable of dealing with things by themselves.. like children.
> ...


 
I don't feel like arguing either.  It's just my opinion that religion can be beneficial psychologically to those who believe in it.  Whether it's practical or not.

Also, when I said that religion comes closer to answering "why" than science, keep in mind that why =\= how.


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 24, 2010)

Yeah it can be beneficial to them, but I still think it's just a copout from dealing with things like the rest of us.

I've seen a lot of Christians ask athiests how they deal with the idea of no afterlife.

And every atheist that answered said that they just enjoy their life now while they can and don't worry about it.


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 24, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> Yeah it can be beneficial to them, but I still think it's just a copout from dealing with things like the rest of us.
> 
> I've seen a lot of Christians ask athiests how they deal with the idea of no afterlife.
> 
> And every atheist that answered said that they just enjoy their life now while they can and don't worry about it.



sweetsweeet.

Extreme feminists who blame ALL their problems on men.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Feb 24, 2010)

ToeClaws said:


> :shock: Wow... good one.
> 
> I'm annoyed by people in the front of the advanced left turning lane who fail to see the light turn green and sit there for several seconds... in their own little reality.  Grrr.


green does not mean go, it means look for a few damn seconds so you don't get hit by an ass-tarded speeder so you don't get killed THEN go.

I was almost killed because of the ass-tarded speeder, but luckilly my father checked BOTH LANES SO WE WOULDN'T GET HIT.


On topic:
How great furry artists create webcomics that are basically a channel for furry porn


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 25, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> Religion may be stupid, but it comes a lot closer to answering "why" than science does.  It gives people something to believe in


Nope.
Relligion is bad - it always causes wars with the subject "Which relligion will make the change". Relligion has a limit to trust, because it is full of fake stories that has yet to be truly proven. I don't belive in my relligion much, the only things I can listen to are stories about freedom and courage(And these are the least). Science has no limit, but we can't see anything because we are just in the start. Relligion is stupid. Harsh muslims now want to make the world "Only Muslim" - and that's because? Fight between relligions. Terrorist groups? Harsh relligion. Because the real story is not proven(And so does god), people believe in different things and fight about what fake story is the most true. I have lost my belief in relligion, when I thought for myself "God, are you there? If you exist you will come to me.".


----------



## Viva (Feb 25, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Nope.
> Relligion is bad - it always causes wars with the subject "Which relligion will make the change". Relligion has a limit to trust, because it is full of fake stories that has yet to be truly proven. I don't belive in my relligion much, the only things I can listen to are stories about freedom and courage(And these are the least). Science has no limit, but we can't see anything because we are just in the start. Relligion is stupid. Harsh muslims now want to make the world "Only Muslim" - and that's because? Fight between relligions. Terrorist groups? Harsh relligion. Because the real story is not proven(And so does god), people believe in different things and fight about what fake story is the most true. I have lost my belief in relligion, when I thought for myself "God, are you there? If you exist you will come to me.".



You are telling me things I already know :/


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 25, 2010)

Quitters. Fuck.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 25, 2010)

Blaze tail said:


> i wanna start a 101 that annoy you. ill start, *things that anooy me are... trolls (of course)* next


 
Wow. You really are a newfag.


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Feb 25, 2010)

people that put "fag" on anythi9ng they dont like ^


----------



## Qoph (Feb 25, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Giant jawbreakers. They're delicious, but I was overzealous in my licking so my tongue bled.



This, except it happens with candy hearts.  I end up rubbing my tongue raw :<

My three and a half hour class annoys me.  If it wasn't a computer class so I can fuck around on the internet, I would never survive it.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 25, 2010)

I better be up their or your going to get some teeth knocked out your mouth >:[


----------



## Fuh (Feb 25, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Lol all straight guys want hot chicks, but they're the ones that had sex with everyone & have multiple diseases
> 
> I know this girl whos had sex with 26 guys.... & a couple girls.... & shes 16..... gross >_>




She's lying. 



I dislike atheists and theists who are so insanely zealous that they can't just keep their opinions to themselves. Fact is, no matter which way you believe, no matter how much proof there is against your belief... hell, proof could dance naked in front of you, and unless you're willing to switch a belief, you're simply not going to see it. Faith (or lack thereof) is personal, and is simply not falsifiable, so it bugs me when people start arguing about it. No, you're not going to change the other person and their beliefs, and no, we don't actually care about any of that bullshit you just spewed, so please, shut the hell up and get yourself a better hobby than trying to change the beliefs of other people.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 25, 2010)

MeadowTheDragon said:


> people that put "fag" on anythi9ng they dont like ^


 
It's just a suffix. It actually doesn't mean anything.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 25, 2010)

MeadowTheDragon said:


> people that put "fag" on anythi9ng they dont like ^



Indeed. 

I have been called a straightfag.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 25, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Indeed.
> 
> I have been called a straightfag.



that's a compliment...I think


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 25, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> that's a compliment...I think



I wasn't too sure about that either...


----------



## Bando (Feb 25, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Indeed.
> 
> I have been called a straightfag.



Not sure. I think that means to divide by zero and press alt+f4 to find out.


annoys me: my school starting earleir than EVERY OTHER SHCOOL IN THE DISTRICT >:c


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 25, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> that's a compliment...I think


 
Yeah, I'm scratching my head, too.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 25, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Yeah, I'm scratching my head, too.


 I still have the foggiest idea what the person saying that means...maybe who ever it was just has a habit of saying fag behind everything cause if it was an insult, it was a poorly made one :[


----------



## Bando (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm confused by this phrase also. :l


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 25, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> I still have the foggiest idea what the person saying that means...maybe who ever it was just has a habit of saying fag behind everything cause if it was an insult, it was a poorly made one :[


 
The only person I can think of saying this is *shudders* Prez Hilton.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 25, 2010)

People who call themselves furries.
Seriously, who are those guys?
0_0


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 25, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> People who call themselves furries.
> Seriously, who are those guys?
> 0_0



I'm in your forum, being a murry purry furry.

Oh, netspeak, the needless shortening of entire words to just a letter or two, a number, or even a symbol, in a context where it's not required:
The vixen of eternal lactation just looked at you.
BustVixen whispers, "hi i thnk u r yiffy & i wont u b notty on me"


----------



## Jelly (Feb 25, 2010)

The words:

Feminazi
Extremism
Terrorism


----------



## Viva (Feb 25, 2010)

Jelly said:


> The words:
> 
> Feminazi
> Extremism
> Terrorism



So you pretty much hate Lobo Roo..?


----------



## Wyldfyre (Feb 25, 2010)

I can't stand deliberately stupid or ignorant people.


----------



## Aden (Feb 25, 2010)

MeadowTheDragon said:


> people that put "fag" on anythi9ng they dont like ^



I call myself and my friends ____fags all the time


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 25, 2010)

Jelly said:


> The words:
> 
> Feminazi
> Extremism
> Terrorism


I face terrorism the most, while I have no idea what is feminazi and extremism is not for me.



Aden said:


> I call myself and my friends ____fags all the time


-Fur
-New
-Touhou
-Anony
-4
-34
-404
-Vegas
-Ningen
-/b/
-Anime
-Yaoi
-Fan
-Emo
-Goth
-Loli

All fit?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 25, 2010)

-As I have stated in the past, it pisses me off that the fandom often serves as a refuge for pedophiles, extremist alt-lifestylers, the psychologically unstable and social rejects (the dead horse isn't quite mushy enough!)

-Super-whiny liberal-to-the-point-of-not-being-progressive-anymore furs like the ones who jump on the "religion sucks" bandwagon WITHOUT having  even a somewhat original-sounding reason for doing so. You can't beat the enemy with their own tactics. Conversely, I'm also pissed off by the occasional raving lunatic conservative fur that seems far too out of place to be anything but a troll....but is totally genuine!


----------



## kyle19 (Feb 25, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> -As I have stated in the past, it pisses me off that the fandom often serves as a refuge for pedophiles, extremist alt-lifestylers, the psychologically unstable and social rejects (the dead horse isn't quite mushy enough!)



Agreed


----------



## Len_5 (Feb 25, 2010)

Jahova's witnesses that go from door to door, trying to get you to covert.


----------



## Leon (Feb 25, 2010)

Len_5 said:


> Jahova's witnesses that go from door to door, trying to get you to covert.


 
I think they're kinda cute.


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 25, 2010)

Narcissism and massively bloated egos.


----------



## Len_5 (Feb 25, 2010)

leon said:


> I think they're kinda cute.



I always get the aggressive ones that stick there foot in the door when you try to close it.


----------



## Leon (Feb 25, 2010)

Len_5 said:


> I always get the aggressive ones that stick there foot in the door when you try to close it.


 
Well that's when you pull out your 12 Ga. and your bible.


----------



## Liam (Feb 25, 2010)

Complaining about how chivalry is dead is a great way to get a door slammed in your face.   It also sucks when the door is so big and light that it just cannot be slammed.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 25, 2010)

people that walk on the thin area between the white line on a busy highway and a sidewalk instead of just walking on the sidewalk.


----------



## Len_5 (Feb 25, 2010)

leon said:


> Well that's when you pull out your 12 Ga. and your bible.



Or a book on Darwinism, hard written by a Jew on vacation in Mecca.....wow i'm gonna go to hell or that statement.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 25, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Narci massively bloated egos.


 
aww that hurts blueberri ;_;


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 25, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> aww that hurts blueberri ;_;



Love hurts bby. ;_;


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 25, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Love hurts bby. ;_;


 
but thats only if your gay cause they apply the love to your ass :V


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 25, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> but thats only if your gay cause they apply the love to your ass :V



Sometimes straight people do too :V


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 25, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Sometimes straight people do too :V


 
hmm touche', do alot of ladies like having it doggie style though? Just wondering? :O


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 25, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> hmm touche', do alot of ladies like having it doggie style though? Just wondering? :O



I don't know, probably sometimes. Most girls are weird though.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 25, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> hmm touche', do alot of ladies like having it doggie style though? Just wondering? :O



Just because they like it doggy-style doesn't mean they're taking it in the pooper.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 25, 2010)

I'd say Sarah Palin, but this topic is for things that annoy, not things that make you wish genetic screening was available and socially acceptable.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 25, 2010)

leon said:


> Well that's when you pull out your 12 Ga. and your bible. *Richard Dawkins book*



Also acceptable: answer the door wearing a tee-shirt with a pentagram on it and drinking what looks like blood.


----------



## Kitt3n. (Feb 25, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I'd say Sarah Palin, but this topic is for things that annoy, not things that make you wish genetic screening was available and socially acceptable.



Seconded.


And as for annoying things....nurses who aren't the least bit careful about not jerking your IV around painfully while she's checking it.  :[  *Rubs sore arm*


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 25, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Just because they like it doggy-style doesn't mean they're taking it in the pooper.


 
that never accured to me, where else are they going to take it other than their mouth, ass or vagina?


----------



## Clutch (Feb 25, 2010)

People who call me, and when I pick up the phone they hang up....


----------



## Tycho (Feb 25, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> that never accured to me, where else are they going to take it other than their mouth, ass or vagina?



Unless my sensors are misaligned you seemed to link "doggy-style" directly to anal sex.


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 25, 2010)

N_GGERS.

Solve it yourself.


----------



## Viva (Feb 25, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> N_GGERS.
> 
> Solve it yourself.


 
LOL I like you.  You're funny


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Feb 25, 2010)

Naggers?


----------



## LostAngel (Feb 25, 2010)

Suppression.


----------



## Rytes (Feb 25, 2010)

When you're listening to a song and it fades out... then KURFUCKIN! The next song comes in and earfucks you.


You wonder "Damn Darren, You know, you could open up Audicity and fix this problem right here and right now",
but no, it just feels like too much work at the moment, right?
Yeah, then the song comes around again.
You forget. Forget what will happen when it happens.
You wake up with bleeding ears, and self hate. You hate yourself because you didn't fix this problem, and you know you never will.
So you delete that shit off of your iPod and conquer your day with an iron fist, but cot dayum... you miss that song.
You re-download the song, and go into iTunes/MAGIX/Audicity/etc and turn that shit down. 
Wow, that was easy.
Missing fucking accomplished *cue your very own personal Theme Song*


----------



## Len_5 (Feb 25, 2010)

Rytes said:


> When you're listening to a song and it fades out... then KURFUCKIN! The next song comes in and earfucks you.



Thats the most realistic one I've heard today!


----------



## blackedsoul (Feb 25, 2010)

Gently giving your dog a rub and having him piss all over you....


----------



## Rytes (Feb 25, 2010)

Len_5 said:


> Thats the most realistic one I've heard today!



I added a lil somthin somethin to that post
damn my heads foggy.


----------



## Len_5 (Feb 25, 2010)

Rytes said:


> I added a lil somthin somethin to that post to make it more fake so I can be like everyone else



HORRAY FOR Pressure And Oppression!!!!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 26, 2010)

People that brag about my grammar. I can't help it's my secondary language.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 26, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> N_GGERS.
> 
> Solve it yourself.



Bleh.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 26, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> People that brag about my grammar. I can't help it's my secondary language.



Grammar isn't a language.


----------



## Ruffie (Feb 26, 2010)

People that chew with their mouths open annoy me >.<


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 26, 2010)

People that use crazy, strange grammar, and the sentences they compose make no sense.


----------



## Leon (Feb 26, 2010)

People who ask for help then shun a helping hand.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 26, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Grammar isn't a language.


Look at the language I am using - it's 100% english.
When I say grammar in english I mean 'grammar in english'.
So please, mcarab.


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 26, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Silver Burrito said:
> 
> 
> > N_GGERS.
> ...



Hating naggers is racist? ._.

I'm full black man.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Feb 26, 2010)

Ppl who call you say wrong number, but always seem to get it wrong all the time.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 26, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Look at the language I am using - it's 100% english.
> When I say grammar in english I mean 'grammar in english'.
> So please, mcarab.




Grammar is not actually a language. French is a language, English is a language, dutch is a language, grammar is not.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 26, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Grammar is not actually a language. French is a language, English is a language, dutch is a language, grammar is not.


God you didn't understand what I said.
Forget about it, Randy.

One more thing that annoys me is people that say things all over again.
I mean - I UNDERSTOOD LEAVE ME ALONE YOU SICKFUCKS.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 26, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> God you didn't understand what I said.
> Forget about it, Randy.
> 
> One more thing that annoys me is people that say things all over again.
> I mean - I UNDERSTOOD LEAVE ME ALONE YOU SICKFUCKS.



You said "Grammar is my secondary LANGUAGE" To which I pointed out it is not an actual language. what is there not to understand?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 26, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You said "Grammar is my secondary LANGUAGE" To which I pointed out it is not an actual language. what is there not to understand?


I;m sorry about the misunderstanding and I said to forget this.
:V
Saikheyou


----------



## Aden (Feb 26, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You said "Grammar is my secondary LANGUAGE" To which I pointed out it is not an actual language. what is there not to understand?



Yeah, you show him!


----------



## Atrak (Feb 26, 2010)

Threads about 101 things that contains over 202 things.


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Threads about 101 things that contains over 202 things.


This man knows too much.


----------



## Atrak (Feb 26, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> This man knows too much.


 
And yet not enough :V .


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> And yet not enough :V .


 people that know too much... they annoy me -_-


----------



## Atrak (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> people that know too much... they annoy me -_-


 
People that spam five-star ratings, and that get annoyed very easily.


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 26, 2010)

Reality shows.


----------



## Hir (Feb 26, 2010)

Ruffie said:


> People that chew with their mouths open annoy me >.<


This times over nine-thousand.


----------



## Atrak (Feb 26, 2010)

Being the 222nd post in this thread. It makes me only a third the anti-christ! :V

Also, when I posted this the first time, this thread said it was number 223. So I edited commenting on that, and it became # 222 :V . This annoys me.


----------



## Viva (Feb 26, 2010)

People who say the same meme every five minutes


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

people who think memes arent funny


----------



## Tycho (Feb 26, 2010)

blackedsoul said:


> Gently giving your dog a rub and having him piss all over you....



Rakuen probably fapped to this post.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

seeing ppl with post counts OVER 9000!


----------



## Tycho (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> seeing ppl with post counts OVER 9000!



Seeing newfags.  >:V

Like you.

So THERE.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Seeing newfags. >:V
> 
> Like you.
> 
> So THERE.


 being talked down to by oldfags <(>.<)>


----------



## Viva (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> being talked down to by oldfags <(>.<)>


 
Hey


Tycho is young at heart :V


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> Hey
> 
> 
> Tycho is young at heart :V


 
that may be true but i can also tell hes an oldfag and a /b/tard!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> and a /b/tard!



We could say the same for you at the moment.


----------



## Viva (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> that may be true but i can also tell hes an oldfag and a /b/tard!


 
don't piss off the "oldfags"


they have the greatest influence over this site


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 26, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> don't piss off the "oldfags"
> 
> 
> they have the greatest influence over this site




With experience comes knowledge.


----------



## Viva (Feb 26, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> With experience comes knowledge.


 
Yes.  And most of them gain the knowledge on how to get under a newfag's skin.  It's a fair warning to Usarise


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 26, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> Yes.  And most of them gain the knowledge on how to get under a newfag's skin.  It's a fair warning to Usarise



I find that you can piss newfags off just by nit picking at the small things they do XD. But I hope it also teaches them not to take the forums to seriously.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I find that you can piss newfags off just by nit picking at the small things they do XD. But I hope it also teaches them not to take the forums to seriously.


aww but dis is serious bussiness!


----------



## Viva (Feb 26, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I find that you can piss newfags off just by nit picking at the small things they do XD. But I hope it also teaches them not to take the forums to seriously.


 
lol.  Like when I first joined, harley and pheonix really pissed me off for something that I would either pay no mind to or laugh really hard at now.  I learned to take the forums with a grain of salt



Usarise said:


> aww but dis is serious bussiness!


 
You bet :V


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> lol. Like when I first joined, harley and pheonix really pissed me off for something that I would either pay no mind to or laugh really hard at now. I learned to take the forums with a grain of salt


 ...harley was one of the first ppl i talked to on here..... he tried to get me in a van, rape me, and sell copies to all of you 0_0    hes weird >.<


----------



## Viva (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ...harley was one of the first ppl i talked to on here..... he tried to get me in a van, rape me, and sell copies to all of you 0_0 hes weird >.<


 
He did that to me too.  But harley is really cool shit once you get to know him <3


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

hmm idk... jackals piss me off IRL and on the internet..... eh w/e i get along with everyone....


----------



## Viva (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> hmm idk... jackals piss me off IRL and on the internet..... eh w/e i get along with everyone....


 
He's a weasel.  The whole jackal thing is temporary


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> He's a weasel. The whole jackal thing is temporary


 they piss me off too >.>


----------



## Viva (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> they piss me off too >.>


 
The only person I give you permission to be pissed off by is jashwa


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> The only person I give you permission to be pissed off by is jashwa


 i dont think i know him yet >.>   ill prob like him


----------



## Viva (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i dont think i know him yet >.> ill prob like him


 
Okay...


----------



## Atrak (Feb 26, 2010)

Idiot trolls.

Obvious troll = idiot troll.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

Trolls who live under bridges!  they steal all mah goats!


----------



## Viva (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Trolls who live under bridges! they steal all mah goats!


 
They'll steal your virginity too


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 26, 2010)

twitards


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 26, 2010)

sleeping through an alarm when people need you in the class that you missed


----------



## Viva (Feb 26, 2010)

Weird Al Yankovic

He isn't that funny


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 26, 2010)

One more thing that annoys me is CODMW2 multiplayer.
WHY DID THESE INFINITY WARD FUCKS PUT MATCHMAKING SYSTEM ON THE PC VERSION AND NOT A DEDICATED SERVER? HOW CAN I TRAIN WITH MY FRIENDS ON A MATCHMAKING SYSTEM? IT ALL LAGS.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

people who post after themselves.... *cough* catil *cough*


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> people who post after themselves.... *cough* catil *cough*


 yeah i know, i thought someone would have posted before i did though


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 26, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Reality shows.



That are completely staged, I assume?


----------



## Bando (Feb 26, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> Weird Al Yankovic
> 
> He isn't that funny



Thisthisthisthisthis.


----------



## Wreth (Feb 26, 2010)

Furfags.


----------



## Leon (Feb 26, 2010)

People on a FAF who don't like furfags.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 27, 2010)

People that don't know how to divide by 0


----------



## Attaman (Feb 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> People that don't know how to divide by 0


  Bitches don't know 'bout them alternate mathematical theories?


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 27, 2010)

People who use memes inappropriately and afraids of everything.


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Feb 27, 2010)

People who don't appreciate the awesomeness of internet memes.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 27, 2010)

People who try to spread religion to other people or who talk about god etc insitently.
And people who think they are your best friend, but aren't, and tell you crap you would not want to know ayway, even if you were friends.

(this one chick told me about an ingrown hair in her armpit and like, loves me. It's the most nasty thing ever)


----------



## Lucy Bones (Feb 27, 2010)

Jack Black. You're not funny, stop ruining potentially good video games.


----------



## Leon (Feb 27, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> Jack Black. You're not funny, stop ruining potentially good video games.


 
This, I hate Jack Black.


----------



## Atrak (Feb 27, 2010)

Nacho Libre. It sucked as a whole.


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 27, 2010)

Trying to maintain friendships with people who have the emotional intelligence of a rock. Alternatively, super sappy people.


----------



## Bando (Feb 27, 2010)

Ripping up part of your fingernail from the skin. Still hurts even though it happened just after school...


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Feb 27, 2010)

getting a 12 pack of soda and 3 cans are empty, but no leaking or holes in the cans.


----------



## Leon (Feb 27, 2010)

Just getting in the mood and you're out of beer.


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Feb 27, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> getting a 12 pack of soda and 3 cans are empty, but no leaking or holes in the cans.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 27, 2010)

leon said:


> People on a FAF who abuse furfags.


Me.


ArielMT said:


> People who use memes appropriately and pwn everything.


Me.


BasementRaptor42 said:


> People who appreciate the awesomeness of internet memes.


Me.


BlueberriHusky said:


> Trying to maintain friendships with people who have the emotional intelligence of a person. Alternatively, super rofl people.


Me.

Follow me!


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 27, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> Weird Al Yankovic
> 
> He isn't that funny



YOUR LIES ARE FILTH


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Feb 27, 2010)

MeadowTheDragon said:


>


 
The cans were closed as normal, no signs of anything leaking out. It was just like the factory closed the can without filling it.


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 27, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Me.
> Follow me!


Follow you where? :[

Will there be candy?


----------



## Leon (Feb 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Follow you where? :[
> 
> Will there be candy?


 
No, but there's candy in my van. :3c


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 27, 2010)

leon said:


> No, but there's candy in my van. :3c


Your candy is salty and weird. :V


----------



## Leon (Feb 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Your candy is salty and weird. :V


 
It's ok i've been eating lots of candy so it wont be so bad this time. :V


----------



## Viva (Feb 27, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> YOUR LIES ARE FILTH


 
He is shitcandy

He sells shit to people, and disguises it as candy.


So there


----------

